# vibe vs bonafide



## HAWK586 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm looking to get a new kayak I am looking at vibe seaghost or the bonafide. I dont know anyone that has either one gonna be on lakes mostly maybe a couple of rivers and no off shore. What would y'all recommend between the two thanks in advance


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 12, 2019)

Vibe made in China, Bonafide in Greenville SC THink id stay in America also Crescent Kayaks is molded at Bonafide and a lower price point. Both 100% American made down to the seats


----------



## IvyThicket (Mar 12, 2019)

I know this might not be a popular opinion here but I was turned off on Vibe when I began to see exact replicas of their kayaks show up on sites like Alibaba. It led me to believe that somewhere in Asia there is a warehouse full of blank kayaks waiting for anyone to slap their name on it. I could be completely wrong about Vibe, maybe their trade secrets were stolen while in production overseas but it just became a personal turn off.

Bonafide is based and produced right up the road. They put a lot into product development and protecting their brand. That's who I would go with but that is me.


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 12, 2019)

Exactly!!


----------



## HAWK586 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------



## JDKAYAK (Mar 13, 2019)

Bonafide over Vibe any day!!


----------



## kayaker1 (Mar 23, 2019)

I think dollar for dollar, for the same price on the Bonafide RS117 and the Vibe top spec, you will get more for your money on the 117.  You should paddle both if you have the opportunity, since everyone has different needs in a fishing kayak.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Mar 24, 2019)

Is there any reason pushing you to those 2 brands specifically? They are very different kayaks and VERY different price points. Quite a few in between, some below and some higher.

I've never paddled either but I know plenty of guys that paddle both. I haven't heard any complaints about wither. Just like everyone else has said and will say, paddle both.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Apr 4, 2019)

I previously owned a Vibe 130, sold it and now own a Bonafide SS107...

Nothing wrong with the Vibe, but the Bonafide is a better kayak all around in just about every way. If price isn't a factor, go Bonafide, if you are not sure about your choice of hobby go cheap and get started to see if you like it. You might not want anything to do with it


----------



## Damidgede (Apr 11, 2019)

People complain about where Vibe is made. I have had one for over a year and had zero issues with it, but I also know if I do that Vibe will take care of me as a customer and make it right. What I can also say is that I use mine in a creek where dragging is required to get it back to the truck, no cart can get it back up the hills I use to put in. Every ounce matters when you are in that position. I say that to say no matter the kayak, pick one that fits YOUR needs. Never owned a Bonafied so I cant speak to their customer service or the kayak.


----------



## HydraYak (Apr 12, 2019)

I paddle Vibes (SG110, YF100 and YF120) and Jackson Kayaks (Big Tuna and Cuda). Both great brands making great products. I also have a Dagger and a Perception sit inside.

Bonafide is also an awesome company making great kayaks. I don't own one. I have paddled a few... great stability and super comfy. Bonafide really hit it out of the park on delivering a product with style.

I think it just comes down to personal preference. In my case, I have a kayak fishing addiction problem. I've always had buddy boats laying around for friends. And the Vibe price point + framed seat is the direction I went. Secondly, I beat the tar out of my gear. Another great reason to go cheap. My Jackson Big Tuna has seen better days and lost every bit of that $2,100 value. But it's still my preferred offshore kayak and still in use. I don't think I'll ever buy another kayak for over $1k that does not have peddle drive. 

As for the made in the USA thing... this cracks me up. We are all swimming in internationally made products in this day and age; apparel, phones, vehicles, TVs, agricultural goods, medicines...etc. Rocking them Costas and Columbia Gear, driving a Toyota, talking about "buy USA." It just comes off as non-authentic to me. We live in a time where global trade improves all of our lives.


----------



## dank1296 (Apr 12, 2019)

If any USA auto maker made a truck as good as a Toyota  Tundra which is made now here id buy it. I think its more about helping the local kayak maker succeed and not throwing everything to the overseas market. Call the number at Crescent Kayaks and most likely you will get the owner James on the line. (Think hes still on honeymoon in Costa Rico plus trying get a market going there for their kayaks and fishing SUP). Small company but growing thanks to outdoors people who like a local product.


----------



## lytrotis (Apr 24, 2019)

Great thread and glad you're looking to jump into a new kayak! As the owner and founder of Vibe, I may be a little biased  but figured I'd jump in real quick to say "Demo, demo, demo!" There's no one kayak out that there does everything for everyone so it's best to get some seat time and gauge for yourself what you're after.

Bonafide absolutely makes a great kayak as do us and quite a few other brands in the U.S.

I think the easiest way to look at it is:

Stability (Bonafide) <--------- 50/50 (Vibe) ---------> Speed (Tarpon 140)

And a whole bunch of options from various brands in between. 

And I know the country the products are physically made in is a topic that pops up from time to time. The best way I can respond to that is — if that's a concern, then totally go Bonafide. You'll be supporting a 100% American-owned company in S.C. with 50+ employees.

If it's not a concern, then buy Vibe. You'll be supporting a 100% American-owned company in Kennesaw, GA with 30+ employees. Either way, you're buying local and 100% supporting hardworking Americans. 

Whatever you end up paddling, tight lines to you and hope you find whatever gets you to the fish!


----------



## JC33 (May 5, 2019)

dank1296 said:


> If any USA auto maker made a truck as good as a Toyota  Tundra which is made now here id buy it. I think its more about helping the local kayak maker succeed and not throwing everything to the overseas market. Call the number at Crescent Kayaks and most likely you will get the owner James on the line. (Think hes still on honeymoon in Costa Rico plus trying get a market going there for their kayaks and fishing SUP). Small company but growing thanks to outdoors people who like a local product.


Sounds like you know the folks at Crescent, or know the products at least. Just wondering if you can offer any insight into the Crescent Lite Tackle. I've seen it in a shop and consumed all the online content I can find about the boat. It is very clearly a well made boat with great fit & finish. As for performance, I'm hoping to demo it soon. I'm trying, best I can, to get a platform that is stable enough and hopefully even good for some standing, but I don't want to give up decent tracking and some speed as I often paddle a good distance when on the water, not to mention upstream in river current. Finally, I'm about 295lbs and need decent capacity in my yak and I'm a pretty experienced paddler. Thanks so much!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 3, 2019)

Very novice, yet objective review of three different vibe kayaks. I know many on here are not fans because of where they are manufactured, etc. but I will say they are very well built boats and for the options that come included, I dont believe there is a better deal out there hands down.
I have a sea ghost 130. My brother recently purchased a yellowfin 10 and we surprised our dad with a yellowfin 130t for an early father's day/birthday gift during a recent trip to my brothers in South FL.
The sea ghost is just an all around great boat. Very stable, tracks well and comes with the rudder system.
The yellowfin 10 did very well in the choppy and windy Biscayne bay and Flamingo key flats. Suprising stable for a 10ft boat. Great response and paddled well. Tracking was adequate for such a short boat. Liked the open platform as well.
The yellowfin 130t did extremely well setup for single paddling. Very good tracking, paddled fast and had great stability. Only downside in the single person setup was the rod holders are only accessible with the seat in the rear section. They do have multiple tracks that you can add rod holders to, but all of mine were here in GA.
I'm sure the two person mode was adequate for a husband/wife or parent child, but two full size men at 230+ each made for some fun! 
Dads maiden voyage in a yak with me in front, him in back. Paddling out of flamingo key marina, he leaned a little too much and we rolled! Best part was there was a 7-8ft saltwater croc.about 15-20 ft from us on the bank. Dad cant swim(was wearing his pfd!) and I had to swim us back to the ramp and start over. Once we reset and provided dad some extra feedback,  all was good and we were off to the flats for some fishing action. 
There may be an art to two people paddling in sequence, but I can definately understand why they call tandems divorce boats! 
We did fairly well overall. Communication to dad on which side to paddle on helped keep the tracking decent at best. 
Overall, all 3 get my recommendation. Even the tandem was a great boat overall. A definate winner for a full open concept when paddling solo. Tons of deck space.
Lastly, I must give Vibes customer service high praise for their service. 
The 130t purchased was on clearance, 2018 model. It arrived with some gashes in the hull, so my brother returned it. He spoke with the warehouse manager and they were out of the 2018 model in the color we ordered. Instead of trying to offer us the remaining 2018 color option, she shipped the new 2019 model and arranged for different shipping to ensure it arrived undamaged, no questions asked. 
Her service made for a great Memorial weekend experience!
And to top it all off, I finally caught my unicorn! After 3 seperate trips to catch a snook(including charters), I finally got it done, in dads yellowfin 130t!


----------

